# Looking for Breeders in Utah



## Shawn D (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello I am looking for a healthy puppy this summer. Can anyone recommend some breeders around Salt Lake City, Utah? I don't mind driving too far either (within 5hrs or so)

Thanks


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

What type of GSD are you looking for? (Working line, show line)
What goals or things are you planning for the pup?
Does the breeder have to be in Utah?

Answering those 3 questions and maybe a few more will help the other members give you better recommendations.


----------



## Shawn D (Mar 8, 2010)

I am looking for a good companion dog and would prefer working lines over show. As far as plans with the dog, I hike,bike, and run a lot I am also toying with the idea of getting into avalanche rescue and schutzund. 

The breeder does not have to necessarily be in Utah. Wyoming and Colorado are also fairly close.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I personally don't know of anyone in that area. Hopefully someone else can help you out with what your looking for in your new GSD puppy.


----------



## Shawn D (Mar 8, 2010)

What about any in Nevada (Vegas is only about 5hrs away)


----------



## Shawn D (Mar 8, 2010)

oops sorry dp


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

www.worldclassgsd.com
www.fivepeaksgsd.com
www.adelhaus.homestead.com/
www.denalikennels.com
www.cscgsd.com

Are just a few GSD breeders in CO


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Justin the kennels you listed look like showline breeders. I think Shawn said he would prefer workingline.

Shawn, since you don’t seem to be getting too many recommendations another really good idea is to visit training (Schutzhund) clubs and talk to the members. This way you get to meet the dogs in person and see what they are like. Members love to talk about their dogs. Ask them what breeders they’d recommend.

There are 2 Schutzhund clubs in UT that you could check out.

WASATCH HUNDESPORT <---click link

And

Twin Peaks SchH Club (sorry I couldn't find a website for them)
Inger Olavson
801-969-2585 
2941 East Cedar Road
Eagle Mountain, UT 84118

I’m not sure where you’d go to check into avalanche rescue clubs.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

There is one more Page Title .


----------



## Shawn D (Mar 8, 2010)

Thats a great idea, I would love to go watch and talk to people about their dogs


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Inger Olavson (Twin Peaks SchH Club) is a 100% showline breeder. So she may not be the best person to approach about a working line dog - I'd start with Hundesport first.

I don't know of any working line breeders in Utah, but there are a few in Colorado if you are willing to go a bit further afield. Daryl Ehret is one, and he is a member of this forum..... 
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

